# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ձեր ծնողների խորթ զավակը

## Մանե

Էս թեմայի միտքը ինձ անդամներից մեկի/կարծեմApsara-ի/ գրառումը  :Smile: 
Եթե մի օր պարզեք/աստված չանի/,որ ձեր ծնողների հարազատ երեխան չեք,այլ որդեգրված,կամ գտել են,ապա ի՞նչ կանեք :Wink: 
Կփորձեք գտնել ձեր իսկական ծնողներին,արդյոք այդ լուրը կարող է ծանր հոգեբանական ազդեցություն ունենել ձեր վրա :Wink: 
Մի խոսքով,ի՞նչ կանեիք :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, շատ ծանր թեմա է: Բայց կոնկրետ ես այդ մասին չեմ մտածել, չեմ էլ կարող մտածել. ախր չափից դուրս Իշխանյան եմ: Որդեգրված երեխան էդքան Իշխանյան չէր կարող լինել:

----------


## Apsara

Իսկապես, որ ծանր թեմա է, բայց երբ փոքր էի, չգիտեմ ֆիլմերի ազդեցությունն էր երևի, որ միշտ կասկածել եմ թե վերցնովի եմ, քանզի ոչոքի նման չէի. բայց հիմա համ մամաիս եմ նման համ պապաիս, կասկած չկա
բայց ասեմ եթե դա այդպես լիներ, ես կարծում եմ ծնողը ոչ թե ծնունդ տվողն է այլ երեխայի մայրը, որին նա մամա է ասել ու որը մեծացրել է նրան:

----------


## Մանե

Ձեզնից շատերը հոգեբաններ են,ու հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ նրանց կարծիքը :Wink: 
Հիմնականում ինչ վարք են դրսևորում այդ մարդիկ,ինչ ազդեցություն է ունենում նրանց վրա :Think: 
Այսինքն նրանք դրանից հետո փոխվում են,տարբերվում են շրջապատից,հիմնականում ինչ վարք են ցուցաբերում և այլն
Հ.գ Առաջին հարցը չմոռանաք :Wink:

----------


## Array

> Եթե մի օր պարզեք/աստված չանի/,որ ձեր ծնողների հարազատ երեխան չեք,այլ որդեգրված,կամ գտել են,ապա ի՞նչ կանեք
> Կփորձեք գտնել ձեր իսկական ծնողներին,արդյոք այդ լուրը կարող է ծանր հոգեբանական ազդեցություն ունենել ձեր վրա


Չէ,ոչ կփորձէի ինչ-որ մեկին փնտրել,ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես կմտածի դրա մասին(երևի),որովհետև ի՞նչ տարբերություն թե ոնց եմ տարիներ առաջ ծնվել,կամ ումից:Հիմա հո ես սիրում եմ էն մարդկանց,ովքեր իմ կողքին են:Իսկ, եթե հանկարծ իմ` այսպես կոչված կենսաբանական ծնողները ինձ հետ ուզենային ծանոթանալ,էլի հանգիստ կվերաբերվեի,բայց շատ-շատ որպես մորաքույր ու հորեղբայր ընդունեի նրանց:Հաստատ ո՛չ ազգանունս,ո՛չ էլ վերաբերմունքս ծնողներիս հանդեպ փոփոխության ենթակա չեն լինի երբեք

----------


## Shauri

Իհարկե ծնողներիս կշարունակեի նույն կերպ սիրել, ու նույնիկ ավելի շատ, ոչ ինձ այդքան շատ սեր են տվել... կարծում եմ որ շատ ծանր չէի տանի... Իսկ կենսաբանական ծնողներիս գտնելու հետաքրքրասիրությանը հաստատ չէի դիմանա  :Smile:

----------


## Array

> Տարբերակները շաաա՜տ-շատ են: կարող է սկսեմ ատել ինձ պահած ծնողներին, ու նետվեմ ծնած մոր գիրկը... կարող է լրիվ ընհակառակը ...


Հա,բայց դու քիչ թե շատ պիտի քեզ ճանաչես, չէ՞։Մոտավորապես գոնե կարող ես ինչ որ բա պատկերացնել

----------


## dvgray

> Հա,բայց դու քիչ թե շատ պիտի քեզ ճանաչես, չէ՞։Մոտավորապես գոնե կարող ես ինչ որ բա պատկերացնել





> Իսկ ես ինչ էլ լիներ,երբեք չէի ատի,նույնիսկ չէի համարձակվել վատը մտածել ինձ պահած ծնողների մասին,ընդհակառակը,երևի կատեի իմ կենսաբանական ծնողներին,կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում իրանց կընդունեի որպես


Դու տալիս ես սառը ուղեղով ասված ամենաբնական պատասխանը: Սակայն... Իմ աչքի առաջ կա 2 /երկու  :Sad: /  օրինակ այսպիսի դեպքի: Մեկը մոտիկ ազգական էր, մյուսը հեռու: Երկու դեպքում էլ ոչ մեկս չգիտեինք որ նրանք վերցված երեխաներ են: Դա իմացվեց պատահականորեն, բավականին հասուն տարիքում:  Ու երկու դեպքում էլ երեխան դա իմանալով հանկարծակի, ոնց որ լրիվ փոխվեց:  Ու նրանց հետագա վարքագիծը ուրիշ կերպ չէր կարելի բնութագրել, քան վրեժ իրենց հոգատարությամբ պահած ու խնամած, բայց խորթ ծնողների հանդեպ:  Դատապարտելի է իհարկե: Սակայն անառառկելի է, որ ահռելի է նրանց վրա հանկարծակի ընկած  հոգեբանական ծանրությունը: Ես վստահ չեմ, որ ինչքան էլ պատրաստված լինեմ,  կդիմանամ էտ ծանրությանը  ու ինձ կպահեմ ադեկվատ :

----------


## Մանե

> Դու տալիս ես սառը ուղեղով ասված ամենաբնական պատասխանը: Սակայն... Իմ աչքի առաջ կա 2 /երկու /  օրինակ այսպիսի դեպքի: Մեկը մոտիկ ազգական էր, մյուսը հեռու: Երկու դեպքում էլ ոչ մեկս չգիտեինք որ նրանք վերցված երեխաներ են: Դա իմացվեց պատահականորեն, բավականին հասուն տարիքում:  Ու երկու դեպքում էլ երեխան դա իմանալով հանկարծակի, ոնց որ լրիվ փոխվեց:  Ու նրանց հետագա վարքագիծը ուրիշ կերպ չէր կարելի բնութագրել, քան վրեժ իրենց հոգատարությամբ պահած ու խնամած, բայց խորթ ծնողների հանդեպ:  Դատապարտելի է իհարկե: Սակայն անառառկելի է, որ ահռելի է նրանց վրա հանկարծակի ընկած  հոգեբանական ծանրությունը: Ես վստահ չեմ, որ ինչքան էլ պատրաստված լինեմ,  կդիմանամ էտ ծանրությանը  ու ինձ կպահեմ ադեկվատ :


Իսկ նրանք ի՞նչ տարիքի են :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ նրանք ի՞նչ տարիքի են


Մեկը աղջիկ է - 21 տարեկան, մեկը տղա 24 տարեկան: Տղան ռուսաստաններում "անհայտ" կորել է, ծնողները նրանից մեկ մեկ իրար հակասող լուրեր են ստանում: Ու անգամ եղած չեղածը ծախեցին մի անգամ ապարդյուն որոնեցին...: Իսկ աղջիկը  չնայած մինչ դա իմանալը բավական հաջող սովորում էր. այժմ լրիվ տրվել է ,... լեզուս էլ չի պտտվում ասել  :Sad: :
Կյանք է...  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, իրոք դա սարսափելի է, բայց միշտ էլ ծանր հոգեբանական հարված է: Մեր հարևանն էլ էր մի երեխա որդեգրել: Բոլորը գիտեին, որ նա վերցնովի է, բացի երեխայից: Մի անգամ վեճի ժամանակ բակի երեխաներից մեկն ասաց. «Համ էլ դու քո մամայի իսկական էրեխան չես»: Էդ աղջիկը խառնվեց իրար, փախավ մեզնից, տուն գնալ չէր ուզում, մի այլ հարևանի մոտ էր գնացել: Բայց հետո կարծեմ համոզեցին, որ խաբել են, իրականում այդ կինը նրա մայրն է և այլն: Հիմա արդեն էդ աղջիկը 20 տարեկան է, բայց հետը չեմ շփվում, չգիտեմ՝ գիտի՞, որ վերցնովի է, թե ոչ:

Ես ինքս միշտ մտածել եմ երեխաներ որդեգրելու մասին, բայց հենց էդ բանից եմ վախեցել. որ մի օր իմանա իսկական մայրը չեմ (իսկ դա պետք է լինի, քանզի ես խաբել չեմ սիրում), ի՞նչ կանի: Դրա համար մի լուծում եմ գտել. երեխային որդեգրել գիտակցական տարիքում, երբ նա ի սկզբանե կհասկանա, որ ես կենսաբանական մայրը չեմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս թեմայի միտքը ինձ անդամներից մեկի/կարծեմApsara-ի/ գրառումը 
> Եթե մի օր պարզեք/աստված չանի/,որ ձեր ծնողների հարազատ երեխան չեք,այլ որդեգրված,կամ գտել են,ապա ի՞նչ կանեք
> Կփորձեք գտնել ձեր իսկական ծնողներին,արդյոք այդ լուրը կարող է ծանր հոգեբանական ազդեցություն ունենել ձեր վրա
> Մի խոսքով,ի՞նչ կանեիք




Հաստատ ավելի կսիրեի ու կգնահատեի "խորթ" ծնողներիս: Մալադեց իրանց, որ մինչեւ հիմա չէի ջոկել…  :Wink: 

Իսկ իսկական ծնողներիս մասին պատմությունը կուզենայի լսել, բայց ոչ ավելի շահախնդիր, քան ցանկացած երեխա կորցրած /կորցրած `  բառիս բոլոր իմաստներով)  այլ ծնողի պատմությունը:
Եթե պարզվի, որ ինձ լքել են , հաստատ չէի փնտրի. անիմաստ ա ու ստորացուցիչ: Փոխարենը կաշխատեի ավելի օգտակար լինել ինձ վերցրած մարդկանց, քանի որ անչափելի է հատուցման առումով այն ինչ նրանք տվել են օտար երեխայի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երբ երեխան, պարզելով, որ իր ծնողները, փաստորեն, իր իսկական ծնողները չեն, լուրջ հոգեբանական հարված է ստանում, դա լրիվ հասկանալի է, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ինչպես կարող է դա իմանալուց հետո սկսել ատել իրենց պահած ծնողներին...  :Shok:  Ոչ մի կերպ ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում... Լավ, էդ ատելությունը ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի լինի։ Իսկական ծնողներին ատելի պարզ է, միանգամայն բնական է ու հասկանալի, բայց քեզ ամեն ինչ տված ու իրենց սեփական երեխայի պես քեզ պահած մարդկանց ինչու՞ պիտի ատես... Չգիտեմ, գուցե միայն նրա համար, որ այդքան ժամանակ քեզնից թաքցրել են ճշմարտությունը, բայց ախր դրա պատճառով կարելի է ուղղակի պահի ազդեցության տակ բարկանալ, որը պիտի որ շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո անցնի, չէ՞ որ դա այն ճշմարտություններից չէ, որն իմանալու դեպքում ինչ-որ հատուկ բան էր փոխվելու։ Այսինքն՝ այնպես չի, էլի, որ երեխան կարողանա ասել. «Ես որ էն ժամանակ իմանայի... այսպես կանեի կամ այնպես կանեի...»։

Բացի դրանից, ես հիմնականում լսել եմ այնպիսի դեպքերի մասին, երբ երեխան, իմանալով, որ ինքը վերցնովի է, ավելի մեծ հարգանքով ու երախտագիտությամբ է լցվում իրենց պահող ծնողների հանդեպ, իսկ իր կենսաբանական ծնողներով իսկի չի էլ հետաքրքրվում։ Այ, օրինակ, չհետաքրքրվելն ինձ համար այնքան էլ բնական չէ, բայց դե հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի ես ինքս հաստատ կհետաքրքրվեի, էլի։ Հետաքրքրվելը ո՞րն է, հետաքրքրությունից կմեռնեի, ցանկացած դեպքում կփորձեի գոնե իմանալ, թե ովքեր են, ինչպիսի մարդիկ են, նման եմ արդյոք նրանց, ինչու են ինձ լքել, լքելուց հետո երբևէ հիշել են իմ մասին, փնտրել են թե ոչ և այլն։ 

Անձամբ ես երբեք պատճառ չեմ ունեցել կասկածելու, որ իմ ծնողներն իմ իսկական ծնողները չեն, որովհետև նախ դեռ փոքրուց ակնհայտ կերպով նման եմ եղել հորս, որոշ բաներով էլ մորս, բացի դրանից դեռ փոքրուց բազմիցս տարբեր առիթներով լսել եմ իմ ծնվելու, ինչպես նաև նախածննդյան շրջանի մասին պատմություններ ու մանրամասներ, որոնք հաստատ չէին կարող հորինովի լինել։ Ճիշտ է, ինչպես ցանկացած երեխա, ես էլ որոշակի տարիքում համապատասխան ֆիլմեր, հատկապես սերիալներ դիտելու ժամանակ ինչ-որ պահերի մտքովս անցկացրել եմ իմ վերցնովի լինելու հնարավորությունը, բայց հիշելով, համադրելով ու վերլուծելով ինձ հայտնի բազմաթիվ փաստեր, համոզվել եմ, որ ես պարզապես չեմ կարող վերցնովի լինել, որ ես իմ ծնողների իսկական երեխան եմ։  :Smile:  Ընդհանրապես ես փոքրուց շատ կասկածամիտ եմ եղել, ինչպես նաև երևույթները, փաստերը համադրելու և վերլուծելու ունակությունները միշտ լավ են զարգացած եղել մեջս, այնպես որ եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ, ես հաստատ դա հայտնաբերած կլինեի  :LOL: , որովհետև փոքր ժամանակվանից նմանատիպ վերլուծությունների շնորհիվ շատ բաներ եմ բացահայտել։  :Tongue:  Թե ինչու՞ հետախույզ չդարձա...  :Sad:

----------


## Մանոն

> Էս թեմայի միտքը ինձ անդամներից մեկի/կարծեմApsara-ի/ գրառումը 
> Եթե մի օր պարզեք/աստված չանի/,որ ձեր ծնողների հարազատ երեխան չեք,այլ որդեգրված,կամ գտել են,ապա ի՞նչ կանեք
> Կփորձեք գտնել ձեր իսկական ծնողներին,արդյոք այդ լուրը կարող է ծանր հոգեբանական ազդեցություն ունենել ձեր վրա
> Մի խոսքով,ի՞նչ կանեիք


Ոչ մեկն էլ միանշանակ չի կարող ասել, թե ինչ կաներ այդ դեպքում: Դա շատ բաներից է կախված, օրինակ թե ո՞ր տարիքում դա կիմանան, *թե այդ երեխան ի՞նչ զարգացածության աստիճան ունի*, ինչպե՞ս է նա դաստիարակվել իր խորթ ծնողների մոտ, ո՞վ և ինչ ձևով է իրեն հաղորդում այդ լուրը, իր շրջապատից և այլն: ՈՒ կախված այդ գործոններից`  երեխաների վարքագիծը կարող է շատ տարբեր լինել: Եթե դա մեծ հասակում է լինում, ու երեխան հասցրած է լինում շատ թե քիչ զարգանա, հավանաբար այդպիսիները ավելի հեշտ կտանեն նոր լուրը, կհասկանան, ավելի կսիրեն ու ինձ թվում է երբեք չեն լքի իրենց խորթ ծնողներին: Ամենադժվարը անցումային տարիք ապրող երեխաների համար է, այդ տարիքում հավասարակշռությունից հեշտ է դուրս գալ, ու եթե նրանք իրենց կողքին չունենան հոգեբան հարազատներ, նրանց վարքագիծն այս դեպքում անկանխատեսելի կլինի: Նրանց հոգեբանությունը  կարող  է 180 աստիճանով շրջվել, կարող են ատել իրենց որդեգրած ծնողներին, փախչել նրանցից, չարանալ, այնպիսի արարքներ թույլ տալ, որի մասին մինչ այդ զզվելով են մտածել… 
Իմ կարծիքով երեխա որդեգրած ծնողները պետք է նախապես մտածեն այս ամենի մասին, դեռ փոքրուց երեխային նախապատրաստեն այդ լուրին,  ու երբ համոզված լինեն, որ երեխան կարող է արդեն հասկանալ այդ ամենը, հենց իրենք էլ հաղորդեն ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## John

Ես իհարկե ծնողներիս խորթ երեխան չեմ  :Smile:  Շա՜տ նմանություններ ունեմ մայրիկիս, հայրիկիս, տատիկիս ու մորաքրոջս հետ  :Smile:  առայժմ այդքանն եմ բացահայտել  :Smile:  նմանություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ բնավորության որոշ գծեր, իսկ արտաքինով շատ եմ նման հայրիկիս  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ մի օր պարզվեր, որ իմ կենսաբանական ծնողներն ինձ պահած ու մեծացրած մարդիկ չեն՝ ես կփորձեի գտնել իմ կենսաբանական ծնողներին, որպեսզի պարզեի՝ ունե՞մ արդյուք քույր կամ եղբայր… եթե ունենայի՝ նրանց հետ մոտիկից կշփվեի, իսկ կենսաբանական ծնողներիս չգիտեմ ինչպես կընդունեի, բայց հաստատ ինձ պահող ու մեծացնող ծնողներիս էլ ավելի կսիրեի… նրանք այնքա՜ն բան են արել ինձ համար, որ ես միայն աշխարհի ամենաերախտամոռ մարդը պետք է լինեմ, որ հրաժարվեմ նրանցից, էլ չեմ ասում ատելու մասին… մի առիթով կարծեմ նշել եմ, որ ես ոռ ոքի չեմ ատում  :Wink:  նույնը ձեզ խորհուրդ կտայի  :Smile:  մի դժվարեցրեք ձեր կյանքը  :Smile:  ու հիշեք՝ Իսկական ծնողները նրանք չեն, ովքեր ծնել են քեզ ու տողել բախտի քմահաճույքին, այլ նրանք՝ ովքեր պահել, խնամել են քեզ ու քեզ վերաբերվել են ինչպես իրենց հարազատ զավակին  :Smile:

----------


## Kheranyan

Ամենայն անկեղծությամբ ասում եմ, որ ոչինչ էլ չեմ արել, չեմ փորձել գտնել որև է մեկին և չեմ էլ ցանակնում: Ես ունեմ երկու ծնող, դրանք այն մարդիք են ովքեր ինձ պահել մեծացրել են, ուսման են տվել, մի խոսքով մարդ են դարձրել:
Ծնողը նա չէ ով հանդիսանում է երեխայի կենսաբանական հայրը կամ մայրը, այսինքն ծնեցին ու վերջ: Ամեն մարդ չի ով իրավունք ունի կոչվել ծնող, *Ծնողը* այն մարդն է, ով մեծացրել, հոգ է տարել երեխային, տեսել է նրա առաջին քայլերը, ուղորդել է նրան կյանքի ոլորաններում, մի խոաքով այն ամենը ինչ կանի ցանկացած *Ծնող*, անկախ այն հանգամանքից թե երեխան իր կենսաբանական երեխան է թե ոչ:


Հ.Գ Ես խորթ երեխա բառը չեմ ընդունում:

----------


## wem

Արդյոք երբևե մտածե՞լ էք որ դուք ձեր ծնողների իսկական զավակը չեք, այլ խորթ զավակը:   :Tongue: 
Ի՞նչ կանեիք, եթե մի օր իմանայիք, որ ձեր ծնողների խորթ զավակն եք։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ դու՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Հարդ

Բա բարև չկա? :Cool:

----------


## armuk

չգիտեմ  :Think:  մտածել է պետք

----------


## Rammstein

Մտածելը վնասակար է առողջությանը:

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ ինձ որդեգրել են  :Pardon: : Մերոնք փոքր ժամանակվանից էլ ինձ ասել են  :Smile: : Ու բոլորն էլ գիտեն դրա մասին:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Արդյոք երբևե մտածե՞լ էք որ դուք ձեր ծնողների իսկական զավակը չեք, այլ խորթ զավակը:


Ինչքանով գիտեմ, ինձ կաղամբի մեջից են գտել:
Չէ, չեմ մտածել: Չեմ էլ ուզում: Ըստ իս՝ անիմաստ թեմա է: Ուրիշ բան, որ հարցը դրված լիներ հետևյալ կերպ՝ "ինչ կանեիք, եթե մի օր իմանայիք, որ դուք ձեր ծնողների խորթ զավակն եք":  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվացել ա այլմոլորակային եմ: Հիմա էլ մեկ-մեկ (կավ երևի հաճախ) թվում ա, թե բացի ինձնից մնացած բոլորը այլմոլորակային են:

----------

Minerva (10.03.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Դե լավ, քանի թեման կա մի դեպք պատմեմ:  :Jpit:  Չնայած սա ավելի շատ զվարճալի պատմություններ թեմային ա սազում:  :Lol2: 
Մի անգամ մամաս ջղայնացած հետս խոսում էր: Ասեցի «Հետս նենց ես խոսում, ոնց-որ քո երեխան չլինեմ» (իհարկե կատակով  :LOL: )
Մեկ էլ մամաս ասեց «Վայ, քեզ չե՞նք ասել, որ տենց ա»:  :Think: 
Դե ես էլ ինձ չկորցրեցի, ասեցի. «Չգիտեմ ինձ դու ես բերել, թե չէ, բայց, որ ես տոշնի պապաս եմ էդ փաստ ա»  :LOL:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մի անգամ մամաս ջղայնացած հետս խոսում էր: Ասեցի «Հետս նենց ես խոսում, ոնց-որ քո երեխան չլինեմ» (իհարկե կատակով )
> Մեկ էլ մամաս ասեց «Վայ, քեզ չե՞նք ասել, որ տենց ա»:


 Բա ես էլ եմ տենց իմացել  ::}: : Բայց ես կատակով չէի ասում: Էդ ժամանակ փոքր էի ու ջղայնացած էի  :Sad: :
 Ես էլ ոչ մեկին նման չեմ, մենակ կոպերս են տատիկիս կոպերին նման, էն էլ պատահականություն ա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չէ, երբեք չեմ մտածել։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ քանի որ ես բավական կասկածամիտ ու բացառիկ վառ երևակայության տեր մանկիկ եմ եղել, էդ տարբերակը չէի կարող գոնե մտքովս չանցկացնել, բայց քանի որ միաժամանակ ահավոր նման եմ եղել պապայիս (էն աստիճանի, որ ով տեսնում, ասում էր, որ կոպիա պապաս եմ), ինչպես նաև վաղ մանկուց սկսած ծնողներիցս միշտ բազմաթիվ ու բազմազան պատմություններ եմ լսել իմ նախածննդյան, ծննդյան և հետծննդյան շրջանների մասին, ընդ որում՝ խիստ հանգամանալից  :Jpit: , տվյալ միտքը գլխովս անցկացնելուց անմիջապես հետո էլ համոզվել եմ, որ կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում դա ուղղակի բացառվում է, և շարունակել եմ հանգիստ ապրել (դե, նկատի ունեմ՝ էդ առումով հանգիստ  :Jpit: )։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Հեղինակի խնդրանքով թեմայի պահանջը որոշ չափով փոխվել է, նախկին հարցումը փոխարինվել է նորով։ Առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ թեմայի առաջին գրառումը և նորից մասնակցել հարցմանը։
Թեման «Զվարճալի» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Կենցաղ» բաժնի «Տուն–տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ» ենթաբաժին։*

----------

Kita (09.03.2010), wem (09.03.2010), Դատարկություն (09.03.2010), Մանուլ (09.03.2010)

----------


## wem

> *Մոդերատորական։ Հեղինակի խնդրանքով թեմայի պահանջը որոշ չափով փոխվել է, նախկին հարցումը փոխարինվել է նորով։ Առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ թեմայի առաջին գրառումը և նորից մասնակցել հարցմանը։
> Թեման «Զվարճալի» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Կենցաղ» բաժնի «Տուն–տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ» ենթաբաժին։*


շատ շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## BOBO

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/10641-Խորթ-երեխա

----------

Հայկօ (13.03.2010), Ուլուանա (09.03.2010)

----------


## aniko

ամեն պահի պետք է լինել շնորհակալ... բայց չեմ հարգում և չեմ ընդունում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարող են աչք թեքել այն մարդուց, ով իրեն մեծացրել է... կայքն տվել, գիշերներ լուսացրել... և  վազում են գտնելու նրան ով ստեղծել է, շատ անգամ առանց մտածելու, ու հաջորդ պահին լքել...պատճառները 10000000են, բայց արդարացնել... չէ կարիք չկա...

----------


## Gayl

Քվեարկել եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին, չեմ կարծում, որ կարող է ինձ մտահոգել ովքեր են կենսաբանական ծնողներս, եթե ընկնեմ ման գամ ինչ պետք է փոխվի, չնայած կարողա մի այլ կարգի հիասթափություն ապրեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական 2։ Քանի որ պարզվեց, որ նման թեմա արդեն կար Ակումբում, ու քանի որ հարցում ուներ միայն երկրորդ թեման, առաջինը («Խորթ երեխա») միացվել է երկրորդին («Ձեր ծնողների խորթ զավակը»)։*

----------


## armuk

չգիտեմ  :Think:  ծափ կտամ կպարեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Sophie

Փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի մտածում այդ մասին: Հա մամաիս հարցնում էի կարողա ես ձեր խորթ երեխան եմ: Ու անընդհատ ուզում էի տենց լիներ, որ ինչ որ հետաքրքիր բաներ կատարվեին  :Jpit: : Հիմա չեմ հիշում թե ինչու: Բայց որ հիմա իմանայի ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, ուղղակի կուզենաի իմանալ թե ովքեր են իմ իսկական ծնողները ու ինչու են ինձ լքել: Դե երևի յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կուզենա:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես ինձ հաստատ վատ կզգամ։ Հիմա էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ստիպված եմ ինչ-որ բանով ծնողներիս նեղություն տալ, նեղվում եմ, որ ֆինանսապես կախված եմ նրանցից, երբ իմ պատճառով մայրիկս անհանգստանում կամ վատ է զգում, ես դրանից ավելի եմ վատանում։ Ու հանկարծ իմանամ՝ իմ իսկական ծնողները չեն... Երևի կփախչեմ տնից ու կփորձեմ գլուխս մի կերպ պահել... Թե չէ ավելի շուտ կմեռնեմ, քան նրանցից մի բան կխնդրեմ...
Մի ժամանակ նման բաներ մտքովս անցել են, որովհետև իմ աչքերը շագանակագույն են, մինչդեռ հայրիկիս ու եղբորս աչքերը կանաչ են, մայրիկինս՝ կապտականաչ՝ իակը ծովի գույն...
Բայց դժվար թե որդեգրված լինեմ, որովհետև ունեմ մայրիկիս բնավորության բոլոր դրական և հայրիկիս բնավորության բոլոր բացասական գծերը... Համ էլ 17-18 տարեկանում մայրիկիս այդ ժամանակվա նկարներին շատ նման էի...

----------


## Էլիզե

երբ փոքր էի, եղբայրս հոգուս հետ հա խաղ էր անում, ասում էր` "Մաաամ, այ մամ... հլը իրան չեք ասել, որ ինքը վերցնովի ա??? բա խի չեք ասել, մաաաաամ???"  :Jpit:  
դժվար հարց ա... ինչ ասեմ... ուղղակի երեխան պետք ա շնորհաակալ լինի իր ծնողներին, ովքեր հոգ են տարել իր մասին, սիրել են ինչպես իրենց հարազատ զավակին կսիրեին...

----------


## einnA

Փոքր ժամանակ ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ես խորթ եմ. միշտ խանդում էի, որ մաման եղբորս սիրում էր: Անգամ հիշում եմ, մի օր լացեցի ու ասեցի, որ ես իմ իսկական մամային եմ ուզում...  :Wink: 
Հետո շատ եմ լսել, որ շատերի մոտ նման զգացողություն լինում է: Եթե արտաքին նմանությունը չլիներ, ես երևի իսկական մամայիս կգտնեի  :Wink: 
Հիմա, որ մեծացել եմ, հասկանում եմ. եթե անգամ ընտանիքում խորթ զավակ է լինում, նրան շատ ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն են դարձնում. հիմա սկսեմ մտածել` կարողա եղբայրս է խորթ?  :Think:   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (28.09.2010), Boboloz (29.09.2010), murmushka (28.09.2010), Ֆրեյա (28.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես երբեք չեմ կասկածել, որ ծնողներիս երեխան եմ, որովհետև միշտ ասել են, որ համ մամայիս, համ պապայիս շատ նմանություններ ունեմ արտաքին, ու իսկապես այդպես է.. որ ուզեմ էլ, չեմ կարող կասկածեմ, երկուսից էլ դիմագծեր ունեմ ակնհայտ արտահայտված...
իսկ եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ, կշարունակեի ինձ ծնող համարել ինձ մեծացրած ծնողներին։ Նույնիսկ երևի չէի էլ ուզենա իմանալ՝ ով են կենսաբանական ծնողներս /էլ չեմ ասում, թե ընդհանրապես չէր հետաքրքրի, թե ինչու են ինձ թողել/։ Թե լավը լինեին, թե վատը լինեին, իմ հանգիստ կյանքը ու հավասարակշռությունը խախտվելու էին... ում ա պետք...

հ.գ. բայց, օրինակ, եթե պարզվեր, որ կենսաբանական ծնողներս միլիոարդատերեր են մի տեղ Ավստրալյայում ու պատրաստվում են ինձ մի 20-25 միլիոնանոց վիլլա նվիրել ծովափին, կարող ա եւ չդիմանայի գայտակղությանը ...  :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ես գտնում եմ, որ ամենառացիոնալ  տարբերակը, իհարկե վերջինիս ռացիոնալության աստիճանը կապված է, թե ինչ պայմաններ են կանգնած նման ճակատագիր ունենալու ետևում, ոչ իսկական ծնողների հետ ապրելն է և միևնույն ժամանակ իսկական ծնողներին փնտրելն է: Հարցն ունի շատ նուրբ կողմ: Երկու ծնողներն էլ` թե իսկական, թե ոչ իսկական, ունեցել են իրենց տեղը և դերը այդ մարդու կյանքում: Հետևապես, մեկին մոռանալը, մյուսին գտնելը, այնուամնեայնիվ, ճիշտ ուղղի չէ: Շարունակել ապրել նախկինի նման ևս չարժե: Մարդը իր բնույթով արկածներ փնտրող է, բացի այդ որքան պետք է սառնասիրտ լինես, անկախ ցանկացած հանգամանքից, որ գոնե չճշտես ողջ են նրանք, թե ոչ: Այսիքն ամենանվազագույնը մարդկային տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ես գտնում եմ, որ ամենառացիոնալ  տարբերակը, իհարկե վերջինիս ռացիոնալության աստիճանը կապված է, թե ինչ պայմաններ են կանգնած նման ճակատագիր ունենալու ետևում, ոչ իսկական ծնողների հետ ապրելն է և միևնույն ժամանակ իսկական ծնողներին փնտրելն է: Հարցն ունի շատ նուրբ կողմ: Երկու ծնողներն էլ` թե իսկական, թե ոչ իսկական, ունեցել են իրենց տեղը և դերը այդ մարդու կյանքում: Հետևապես, մեկին մոռանալը, մյուսին գտնելը, այնուամնեայնիվ, ճիշտ ուղղի չէ: Շարունակել ապրել նախկինի նման ևս չարժե: Մարդը իր բնույթով արկածներ փնտրող է, բացի այդ որքան պետք է սառնասիրտ լինես, անկախ ցանկացած հանգամանքից, որ գոնե չճշտես ողջ են նրանք, թե ոչ: Այսիքն ամենանվազագույնը մարդկային տեսանկյունից:


 Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ռացիոնալ տարբերակը»  :Huh: : Մարդիկ տարբեր են, ամեն մեկը մի ձևով ա մտածում, ո՞նց կարելի ա բոլորի համար ընտրել մի «ռացիոնալ տարբերակ»  :Unsure: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.09.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ռացիոնալ տարբերակը» : Մարդիկ տարբեր են, ամեն մեկը մի ձևով ա մտածում, ո՞նց կարելի ա բոլորի համար ընտրել մի «ռացիոնալ տարբերակ» :


Այո ճիշտ ես, իսկ ես չեմ էլ նշում, որ պետք է բոլորը ընտրեն նույն տարբերակը: Ես աստված չեմ , որ նման կարգի կարծիքներ հայտնեմ: ռացիոնալ տարբերակը ասածը իր մեջ ներառում է հարցի ինչ-որ ամենա հարմար հանգուցալուծում,թե անհատի շահերից, թե կողքի մարդկանց`այս դեպքում ծնողների մասին է խոսքը, շահերի հետ կապված, որը , ըստ ինձ չի հանգեցնի բավականին ծայրահեղ երևույթների: Օրինակ, եթե ես լինեյի նման իրավիճակում, ես անընդհատ կպտտվեյի այ իմ ասած ռացիոնալ տարբերակի շուրջը: իսկ ամենահարմար տարբերակը ինչպես նշված է բավականին մեծ կապվածություն ունի յուրաքանչյուր անհատի շուրջ ստեղծված հատուկ ստեղծված իրավիճակից:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ես գտնում եմ, որ ամենառացիոնալ  տարբերակը, իհարկե վերջինիս ռացիոնալության աստիճանը կապված է, թե ինչ պայմաններ են կանգնած նման ճակատագիր ունենալու ետևում, ոչ իսկական ծնողների հետ ապրելն է և միևնույն ժամանակ իսկական ծնողներին փնտրելն է: Հարցն ունի շատ նուրբ կողմ: Երկու ծնողներն էլ` թե իսկական, թե ոչ իսկական, ունեցել են իրենց տեղը և դերը այդ մարդու կյանքում: Հետևապես, մեկին մոռանալը, մյուսին գտնելը, այնուամնեայնիվ, ճիշտ ուղղի չէ: Շարունակել ապրել նախկինի նման ևս չարժե: Մարդը իր բնույթով արկածներ փնտրող է, բացի այդ որքան պետք է սառնասիրտ լինես, անկախ ցանկացած հանգամանքից, որ գոնե չճշտես ողջ են նրանք, թե ոչ: Այսիքն ամենանվազագույնը մարդկային տեսանկյունից:


Բայց ինչ կապ ունի սառնասրտությունը՞ Կոնկրետ ես նշել էի, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ փնտրի նրանց, ոչ էլ կհետաքրքրվեմ ողջ են թե չէ... Թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ նոր ծնողների հայտնվելը ինտգրիգներ էր մտցնելու.. պատկերացնում ես, ինչ ապրումների մեջ էին լինելու քեզ մեծացրած ծնողները.... 
Իսկ պատճառները... պատկերացնում ես, գնաս գտնես ծնողիդ ու պարզվի, որ դու ընդհանրապես պատահական ես ծնվել ու պետք չես եկել, քեզ թողել են... ու նա չուզի քեզ ճանաչել... :Think: 
Դժվար թե ինչ–որ մարդու սիրտ էդ նսեմացմանը դիմանա։

Ուղղակի դեպքեր կան, երբ երեխաները իրենց մեծացրած ծնողներին թողել են, գնացել են կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ են շարունակել ապրել... երևի թե, մարդու մտքերը, նրա կյանքն էլ նշանակություն ունի, թե ինչքանով է կապված եղել ծնողների հետ... Ես որ կգերադասեի կենսաբանական ծնողներին թողնել այնտեղ, որտեղ եղել են մնացած տարիները...

----------


## Adriano

> Բայց ինչ կապ ունի սառնասրտությունը՞ Կոնկրետ ես նշել էի, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ փնտրի նրանց, ոչ էլ կհետաքրքրվեմ ողջ են թե չէ... Թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ նոր ծնողների հայտնվելը ինտգրիգներ էր մտցնելու.. *պատկերացնում ես, ինչ ապրումների մեջ էին լինելու քեզ մեծացրած ծնողները....* 
> *Իսկ պատճառները... պատկերացնում ես, գնաս գտնես ծնողիդ ու պարզվի, որ դու ընդհանրապես պատահական ես ծնվել ու պետք չես եկել, քեզ թողել են... ու նա չուզի քեզ ճանաչել...*
> Դժվար թե ինչ–որ մարդու սիրտ էդ նսեմացմանը դիմանա։
> 
> Ուղղակի դեպքեր կան, երբ երեխաները իրենց մեծացրած ծնողներին թողել են, գնացել են կենսաբանական ծնողների հետ են շարունակել ապրել... երևի թե, մարդու մտքերը, նրա կյանքն էլ նշանակություն ունի, թե ինչքանով է կապված եղել ծնողների հետ... Ես որ կգերադասեի կենսաբանական ծնողներին թողնել այնտեղ, որտեղ եղել են մնացած տարիները...


Դե իհարկե, քո ասած տարբերակն էլ խորն իմաստ ունի: Ուղղակի բացի կողքինիդ , կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում երեխային մեծացրած ծնողների մասին է խոսքը,մասին մտածելուց, պետք է մտածել ինչ ես զգում ինքդ: Այո մեկ-մեկ կամ ընդհանրապես իրականությունը իր  մեծ արժեքն է ունենում, սակայն իրականության ըմբռնումը , ըստ ինձ որքան էլ, որ այն դժվար լինի ավելի հզոր բան է, քան կասկածների մեջ ապրելը: եթե օրինակ մտածենք, որ չգիտենք ինչ հանգամանքներ են կանգնած իսկկան ծնողների արարքի հետևում, ապա չես գտնում, որ վերջնկան պարզաբանումներ մտցնելը, կօգնի ազատ շունչ քաշել, թե հենց գլխավոր հերոսի, թե նրա ծնողների համար: :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դե իհարկե, քո ասած տարբերակն էլ խորն իմաստ ունի: Ուղղակի բացի կողքինիդ , կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում երեխային մեծացրած ծնողների մասին է խոսքը,մասին մտածելուց, պետք է մտածել ինչ ես զգում ինքդ: Այո մեկ-մեկ կամ ընդհանրապես իրականությունը իր  մեծ արժեքն է ունենում, սակայն իրականության ըմբռնումը , ըստ ինձ որքան էլ, որ այն դժվար լինի ավելի հզոր բան է, քան կասկածների մեջ ապրելը: եթե օրինակ մտածենք, որ չգիտենք ինչ հանգամանքներ են կանգնած իսկկան ծնողների արարքի հետևում, ապա չես գտնում, որ վերջնկան պարզաբանումներ մտցնելը, կօգնի ազատ շունչ քաշել, թե հենց գլխավոր հերոսի, թե նրա ծնողների համար:


Իհարկե, եթե մարդուն տանջում է այդ հարցը եւ նա անպայման ուզում էիմանալ, պետք է իմանա։ Օրինակ, եթե իմանա, որ ինքը ընդամենը պատահականորեն ա աշխարհ եկել ու ծնողներին անպետք լինելու պատճառով դուրս ա շպրտվել, դժվար թե դրանից իրեն լավ զգա ու շարունակի երջանիկ ապրել, դրանից ավելի  նվաստացուցիչ հանգամանք չեմ պատկերացնում... Դա մարդու ինքնագնահատակաին վրա ամբողջ կյանքի համար կարող է ազդել։
Մի առավելություն կա, որ ավելի կգնահատի իր ծնողներին, ովքեր իրեն մեծացրել են, ում համար ինքն ավելի արժեքավոր է եղել։

Մյուս կողմից, ինչ կարևոր ա, ումն են 46 գեները.... երեխային լույս աշխարհ բերելը որոշ դեպքերում այնքան էլ մեծ մի շնորհք չի, եթե նրա համար պատասխանատվությունից հրաժարվում է մարդը։

Եթե իմանա, որ ասենք թե, ծնողները զոհվել են ավտովթարում, ու գտնի իր ազգականներին... հետո՞ պետք է բարեկամություն անի...՞ ում են պետք մարդիկ, որ իրեն չեն խնամել իր ծնողների փոխարեն, այդքան տարի չեն իմաց տվել իրենց մասին...Հա, գոնե կիմանա, որ ծնողները մեղավոր չեն իրեն փողնելու համար։

Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ այլ պատճառներով են արել, ու հիմա փոշմանում են շատ, ուզում են նրան վերադարձնել, մեծացրած ծնողներն են շվարում...

Չգիտեմ... Մի քիչ դաժան ա ստացվում, բայց ես երևի չէի ուզենա տանջել ոչ ինձ, ոչ խորթ, ոչ կենսաբանական ծնողներիս։

հ.գ. Կան մարդիկ, որ կենսաբանական ծնողներին գտնելով, թողել են բարեկեցիկ խորթ ծնողներին ու գնացել են հարբեցող կենսաբանական ծնողների մոտ։ Չգիտեմ, ինչն է պատճառը։ Գուցե բնությունն ու արյան կանչը ավելի ուժեղ է քան խորթ ծնողների խնամքը /ջերմությունը/...

----------

Adriano (29.09.2010)

----------

